# Rediscovered Headstones Hold Clues To Calif. Quake



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Every morning I wake up to NPR on my radio alarm clock. The other day I was surprised to hear a really cool story about Gilliam Cemetery, an old cemetery 60 miles north of San Francisco, that was undergoing a project in which old tombstones lost and buried during the great earthquake of 1906 were being reclaimed.

Full story, including great photos of beautiful, rediscovered tombstones here.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Highbury, that's a great article. I love old cemetaries. The man sure has done alot of work to uncover those stones. A really interesting read!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting this - I love old cemeteries and the tombstones pictured are beautiful.


----------

